# 05' GTO orders



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey guys, I tried to order an 05' on Thursday. The order rejected because of the 18" wheel option. It looks like the wheel package won't available for order until the middle of September. I could have placed the order with the 17's, but I think I will be happier in the long run by waiting.
Here is a little tidbit for you. My dad ordered and then took delivery of a spankin new GTO back in august of 1965. I came home from the hospital as a newborn in that car. I was raised in the car, and fortunatley dad gave it to me almost twenty years ago now. The car is street driven and track abused (not often enough).
Keeping with the tradition, I brought home both my boys from the hospital in the old Goat. The second one just came home two weeks ago.
This is a once in a lifetime chance for me to purchase a new "2nd year" GTO, and I couldn't be moke stoked about it. I was not real enthused about the appearance when I first saw pictures of the 04', but as time went by, It really grew on me. Now I'm hooked and I cant wait!

Brian Rock (Pontiac parts manager, and major gear head!)


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

That is almost the same for me. Pops bought a new '65 GTO back in '65, still has the window sticker  After playing with the car and getting some records with it, it was stolen. Found and fixed. I was brought home from the hospital in the car. Then it was stolen again. Found and fixed and then sold. Two years later, it was bought back with a crushed fender. Fixed and then stolen for the final time. Only thing left salvageable this time was the white bucket seats.

So I've been patiently waiting for the '05 to come out so I could do the same thing 40 years later :cheers


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

Great story Brian. If you plan on keeping this one in the family as long as the first one then you should definitely wait until you can get it exactly the way you want it.


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

I think you need to invest in a good alarm system Rob!


----------



## cdb (Aug 3, 2004)

Has GM posted any pricing on the cars at this point it time? Are there more singular options too choose on the 05s? I think I will order one myself, I am kind of nervous about the 04s glitches that have come up ,ie, electrical gremlins and some clutch problems even with possible big year end discounts.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

Troy Roberts said:


> I think you need to invest in a good alarm system Rob!


What can I say, I guess cars were easy to steal back in the '60's  It will definitely have an alarm on my GTO :shutme


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

I definately plan on keeping this one. The 40 year split seems like a good pair to keep. I figure when my two sons are old enough, and If they have the interest, then there will be a GTO for each one of them.
Rob, It's great to hear about another family car. You are the first person I have ever run into that had their first ride in the family Goat. 
It sucks to have something stolen, but I couldn't imagine three times!
About the 05', the LS2, hood scoops, and PBR calipers/larger rotors are standerd features. The only money options are the M6 trans and the 18" wheel package. I don't know what the MSRP is though. I work here at the dealership so I am eligible for the "GMS" price. It makes is a no haggle type of deal.
I will keep you guys posted as to when the order goes through. Should be in about a month or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

rock421 said:


> I don't know what the MSRP is though. I work here at the dealership so I am eligible for the "GMS" price. It makes is a no haggle type of deal.


---It was my understanding that salespeople for dealerships are not GM employees ... but rather ,... employees of the dealership. None of my salesman have ever been able to get GM-S. Are you sure you get GM-S ... or do you mean you get dealer pricing? Just curious!


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

No, It's actually GMS pricing. You are right about not being a "GM" employee though. I am technically a dealership employee (parts manager), but I have paid GMS before at my previous employer (GM dealer), and I just had a due bill come across my desk last week for an 04' GTO that was sold at GMS. I didn't recognize the name of the buyer, but I think it was a family member of an employee. 
I believe that GMS was intended for the non-factory employees. Factory people get "option one", but I dont know if there is any difference between the two.
On the 04' , I asked about the GMS price, and it was $900.00 below invoice. that isn't as much as on some other models, but there is only one money option to discount. My 2500HD was around $1500.00 below invoice, but there were more options that created more overall markup on the vehicle. 

As a side note about dealer mark up, The first 04' we had just sat here (with 5k markup) until sales agreed to sell it at MSRP. We now have three on the lot, one auto and two manual, all listed with no mark up. Don't be afraid to be tactfully agressive with your dealer. You never know when they might give in.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

The M6 car had a sticker of $33,190.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

rock421 said:


> No, It's actually GMS pricing. You are right about not being a "GM" employee though. I am technically a dealership employee (parts manager), but I have paid GMS before at my previous employer (GM dealer), and I just had a due bill come across my desk last week for an 04' GTO that was sold at GMS. (snip) I believe that GMS was intended for the non-factory employees. Factory people get "option one", but I dont know if there is any difference between the two.


NO, NO! If you mean GM-O and GM-S ... GM-O meant ORDER ... and GM-S meant (deliver from) STOCK. The GM-O price was slightly lower, as the dealer did not have to factor in $ for financing the vehicle while it sat on their lot.

GM-S was NEVER meant for non-GM employees. If I had to guess, I would suspect that the dealer was not being reimbursed from GM, for sales (at GM-S pricing) to its own employees, but was doing the sale at that price, as a courtesy to its own employees. 

As for the 04's ... I was thinking of offering INVOICE (less rebate) price for a PULSE RED, with 6 speed ... if they were allocated one. Not much money in the deal for the dealer ... but it's a unit moved out the door!


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Well, I have never seen anything referred to GM-O, but then again I am not a sales person either (thank goodness!). What I had seen was at the bottom of the actual factory invoice. It had a GMS price listed down at the bottom of the page, but everyone that I have sen HAS been from our lot or another dealers inventory. It makes sense that an orderd unit could have a lesser employee price due to there being no anticipated flooring involved. I will ask our sales manager on Monday. I am confident though, that what I paid for my last two vehicles (from inventory) was the GMS "figure" listed. I'm not sure who took the hit though, the factory of the dealer.
I don't care what they call it or who caughs up the difference, If I can buy at anything below invoice, I'm all over it!

Thanks for the info, Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2004)

GM-O was eliminated about 12-18 months ago.


----------



## npollack (Aug 20, 2004)

*My Dad's Goat*

Nothing better than keeping it in the family. My father bought a 71 GTO new and now it is mine. I have owned nothing but pontiac's since I was 16 and still have 3 a 69 firebird, 71 GTO and a Mecham 2000 formula firebird.  :cheers


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

That's cool. Remember when dad used to get upset when you wouldn't stop kicking the back of the seat? I used to constantly flip the chrome ashtray lids up and down. Pops never said anything about that, but now that MY son does it, it gets old in a hurry.
My Goat is sort of the big brother I never had. I am sooo lucky to have had the experience that I did, and that I can share it with with my boys too.


----------

